# Sodoku - Problem mit TextBox



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

Hallo, ich hätte folgende Frage:

und zwar zum Thema Java Programmierung in Netbeans.

Ich habe 81 textboxen für eine Sodoku.
So, nun will ich die alle in ein 2 Dimensionales array speichern.

Wie schaffe ich es nun zB "feld3" mit einer durchlaufenden variable auszulesen.
also zB einer schleife von 1 - 81 alles mit "feld" + 3 anzusprechen?

andere einfache Möglichkeiten sind natürlich auch erwünscht 

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Landei (29. Okt 2009)

```
JTextField[][] fields = new JTextField[9][9]; //oder was auch immer deine "textbox" Klasse ist
for(int x = 0; x < 9; x++) {
   for(int y = 0; y < 9; y++) {
       fields[x][y] = new JTextField();
   }
}

//Zugriff auf das Feld oben rechts:
fields[9][0].setText("42");
```


----------



## Author (29. Okt 2009)

das mit der textbox Klasse ist mir nun etwas unklar.

meine felder sind von feld1 bis feld81 durchnummeriert...


----------



## faetzminator (29. Okt 2009)

Du musst diese in einem Array erstellen und speichern, sonst geht das nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

naja, aber sie sind ja schon erstellt oO

bin absoluter java neuling, aber beherrsche schon einige andere sprachen...


----------



## faetzminator (29. Okt 2009)

dann wirst du wohl wissen, wie man mit Arrays und for-Schleifen umgeht...!?
Was ist das Problem?


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

jaja, na klar. 

ich durchschau jetzt nur nicht wie das mit dem zugriff is.

was passiert hier? "JTextField[][] fields = new JTextField[9][9];"

wie gesagt, ich habe meine textfelder schon fertig mit variablen-namen von feld1 - feld81...


----------



## faetzminator (29. Okt 2009)

Du erstellst ein zweidimensionales Array mit 9 auf 9 Felder. Natürlich kannst du auch ein eindimensionales Feld mit 81 Feldern machen und manuell % und / anwenden...


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

ja, dass ist mir schon klar ^^

nur wie spreche ich die inhalte der berreits vorhanden felder (1 - 82) an ohne immer = feld1, feld2 zu schreiben.

weil in einer schleife mit i kann ich in java ja nicht sagen zB array[0]_ = feld & i_


----------



## Sonecc (29. Okt 2009)

Öhm...


```
array[0][i] = feld[i]
```

Rate ich jetzt mal so nebenbei, dass sowas gemeint ist...


----------



## Landei (29. Okt 2009)

Was du willst, geht nicht, du brauchst ein Array. Wenn du wissen willst, warum das so ist, lies http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/62032-fragen-variablennamen.html


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

leute, was ein array ist und wie ich daten darein schreibe und wieder auslese is mir klar -.-

ich wollte doch nur wissen wie ich objekte variabel auslesen kann, ohne 81 mal feld1, feld2, feld3 zu schreiben. das muss ja auch mit einer variable möglich sein. mit feld_ funzt es nicht, was mir auch logisch erscheint, und feld & i wie in vb funzt auch nicht.

nicht mehr und nicht weniger_


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Okt 2009)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Du kannst keine Variablen deklarieren oder drauf zugreifen,
deren Namen zusammengesetzt sind also sowas wie "feld"+"1".

Die Deklaration von Variablen "feld1", "feld2", ... macht keinen Sinn.

Das ganze funktioniert nur mit Arrays


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Okt 2009)

...und lies unbedingt Landeis Link durch


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

ok, mein fehler, hab die wichtige zeile im link übersehen. 
zusammanbauen der links ist also nicht möglich, alles klar. abhilfe schafft ein array, auch klar, hab ich auch vor, nur wie komm ich bis zum array? 

entschuldigt falls ich mich jetzt besonders dumm anstelle, aba ich steh irg wie auf der leitung....


----------



## faetzminator (29. Okt 2009)

Alle "alten" Felder musst du löschen und stattdessen ein Array verwenden...!?


----------



## Unregistriert (29. Okt 2009)

ah, ich glaub mir wird einiges klar...

ich nehm mal an im code gehören diese "private javax.swing.JTextField feld1;" usw weg, damit ich sie als array neu anlegen kann. nur leider erlaubt es mir netbeans mir nicht zu löschen oO


----------



## Unregistriert (4. Nov 2009)

der vorige gast isn freund von mir u. wir haben somti das selbe problem
und zwar sind die erstellten textboxen ja in dem "Variables declaration - do not modify" erstellt worden
aber ich kann das nicht ändern


----------

